# Residencia



## bikerboy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi we have lived in spain for ten years and i am now retired.We are thinking of getting Residentcia.Can anyone give me details of what information is required to carry this out.????????


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

bikerboy said:


> Hi we have lived in spain for ten years and i am now retired.We are thinking of getting Residentcia.Can anyone give me details of what information is required to carry this out.????????


What has taken you so long?
Have you been making income tax declarations for all this time, for as as soon as you spent 183 days in Spain you were regarded as tax resident, whether you registered on the foreigners register or not,( which is now more complicated -search the thread on this forum, and many others for ex pats, Eye on Spain, Anglo info, UK in Spain etc)
I am surprised you have spent so long here without knowing all this, or perhaps you did? Don't know if you're state pensioners, on the Spanish state health care scheme-if you are, how did you manage it without being on the register.
Presumably you're aware that you should have declared all your assets outside Spain, last year, if they amounted to more than 50,0000 euros, in each category of, savings, investments or property on modelo 720?
Were you aware that declaring all your income included any lump sums. , pension pot payments, matured policies, savings plans, interest etc?
Sounds like you've got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Hi we have lived in spain for ten years and i am now retired.We are thinking of getting Residentcia.Can anyone give me details of what information is required to carry this out.????????



I think you should clarify the information. If youre now retired, that suggests you have been working........ in Spain?? Was it under contract and paying into the system? In which case you should have an NIE/residencia certificate and an SS number?? Have you been eligible for healthcare???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> What has taken you so long?
> Have you been making income tax declarations for all this time, for as as soon as you spent 183 days in Spain you were regarded as tax resident, whether you registered on the foreigners register or not,( which is now more complicated -search the thread on this forum, and many others for ex pats, Eye on Spain, Anglo info, UK in Spain etc)
> I am surprised you have spent so long here without knowing all this, or perhaps you did? Don't know if you're state pensioners, on the Spanish state health care scheme-if you are, how did you manage it without being on the register.
> Presumably you're aware that you should have declared all your assets outside Spain, last year, if they amounted to more than 50,0000 euros, in each category of, savings, investments or property on modelo 720?
> ...





bikerboy said:


> Hi we have lived in spain for ten years and i am now retired.We are thinking of getting Residentcia.Can anyone give me details of what information is required to carry this out.????????


well yes - everything extranjero says is true.......

however - what you now have to do is register as resident asap - it's a requirement


you'll need to prove that have sufficient income into a Spanish bank account & that you have healthcare provision - your state pension will cover both aspects - the DWP in the UK will send you S1 forms automatically (I'm assuming _they_ know you live in Spain???) 

you can download the forms you need - EX18 - one each - from our_* FAQs & useful info *_thread above


actually yes, as jojo has posted - just thinking about it - have you been working here all this time ?? that would mean that you're already 'in the system', surely??


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

What will happen about all the tax/asset declarations he should have made in Spain, assuming he wasn't on the tax system? How does he explain it to the Hacienda?
More info please, bikerboy!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> What will happen about all the tax/asset declarations he should have made in Spain, assuming he wasn't on the tax system? How does he explain it to the Hacienda?
> More info please, bikerboy!


well, the penalties for not declaring overseas assets (if he has any) are pretty scary...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Does bikerboy mean residencia or is he talking about claiming Spanish nationality? If he does mean residencia, what does he mean by residencia - registering on the foreign residents register, getting a NIE??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Does bikerboy mean residencia or is he talking about claiming Spanish nationality? If he does mean residencia, what does he mean by residencia - registering on the foreign residents register, getting a NIE??


you have a good point


bikerboy - please come back & tell us


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you've frightened him off !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I think you've frightened him off !


:behindsofa:


----------



## bikerboy (Oct 14, 2013)

jojo said:


> I think you should clarify the information. If youre now retired, that suggests you have been working........ in Spain?? Was it under contract and paying into the system? In which case you should have an NIE/residencia certificate and an SS number?? Have you been eligible for healthcare???
> 
> Jo xxx


To clarify we have had NIE numbers since we first bought our property here.We have not lived here permanently until March 2013.I have SIP card but it has to be renewed every six months.Now we live here we want to register for residencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> To clarify we have had NIE numbers since we first bought our property here.We have not lived here permanently until March 2013.I have SIP card but it has to be renewed every six months.Now we live here we want to register for residencia.


so when you wrote 


bikerboy said:


> *Hi we have lived in spain for ten years* and i am now retired.We are thinking of getting Residentcia.Can anyone give me details of what information is required to carry this out.????????



that wasn't quite accurate?


now I'm even more confused - how did you get a SIP card if you aren't registered as resident :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> To clarify we have had NIE numbers since we first bought our property here.We have not lived here permanently until March 2013.I have SIP card but it has to be renewed every six months.Now we live here we want to register for residencia.


So you have to register on the foreign residents list and get a certificate of registration, which is actually obligatory after 90 days of residence. I'm sure other people will give you all the info you need, but you also have info in the sticky called FAQ


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So you have to register on the foreign residents list and get a certificate of registration, which is actually obligatory after 90 days of residence. I'm sure other people will give you all the info you need, but you also have info in the sticky called FAQ


yes - the very first post


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> so when you wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly-you can only get a sip card if living here full time
It was misleading to say they have lived in Spain for 10 years, if in fact he had had a holiday home for 10 years. It did appear from his post that they were living in Spain full time but had not signed on the foreigners register or registered on the Spanish tax system.
Bikerboy -can you clarify your situation?


----------

